# memory card for xoloq1000



## sanjugalande (Nov 7, 2013)

hi i just purchased xoloq1000 mobile
i am confused while choosing optimum micro sd card for it
hich class should i buy and how much GB
PLEASE suggest optimum SD card


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 8, 2013)

whats ur budget ? 
how much minimum capacity do u want ??


i'll suggest this as of now ( 16gb class 10 sandisk ) : SanDisk SDSDQUA-016G-U46A 16 GB Memory Card - SanDisk: Flipkart.com


----------



## sanjugalande (Nov 10, 2013)

is there any major difference betwween class 6 and class4 card
i need 8gb card


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2013)

sanjugalande said:


> is there any major difference betwween class 6 and class4 card
> i need 8gb card



yes it does matter in min. performence
Class 2: 2MB/s
Class 4: 4MB/s
Class 6: 6MB/s
Class 10: 10MB/s

Also there will be difference in price 
so class 10 is best and costliest...
tell us your budget


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 12, 2013)

uhs 1 is even better than class 10 but actually, anything above class 6 is fine for a mobile device..
You WILL feel the difference.. I did when i switched from class2 to class10


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2013)

yes UHS1 is more better though having similer speed of class 10


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 12, 2013)

Ooo. Glad I saw this thread. I bought a Xolo Q700 3 days ago. I didn't have enough money for a micro SD card. So I just inserted the 1 GB card I was using for my old Nokia 2730. I know. 1 GB mSD on a smartphone. 

A 4 GB class 6 should do it for my phone?


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Ooo. Glad I saw this thread. I bought a Xolo Q700 3 days ago. I didn't have enough money for a micro SD card. So I just inserted the 1 GB card I was using for my old Nokia 2730. I know. 1 GB mSD on a smartphone.
> 
> A 4 GB class 6 should do it for my phone?



Yes it will do job.
But 8GB storage is now days common and min... if you are OK with 4 then go for it


----------



## prehistoricgamer (Nov 12, 2013)

Hmm thanks. How much do u think a 8 GB class 6 will cost? I might just store music and a few movies / shows to watch while commuting. Nothing more than that I guess.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2013)

prehistoricgamer said:


> Hmm thanks. How much do u think a 8 GB class 6 will cost? I might just store music and a few movies / shows to watch while commuting. Nothing more than that I guess.



RS400-500 depending on brand


----------



## sanjugalande (Nov 12, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> RS400-500 depending on brand




Samsung 8GB Micro sd Memory Card| Buy Online
on shopclues


----------

